# Wood arrow kill thread



## sawtooth

Alright, people. Wood is good.. let's see all your kill pics of game that fell to a wooden shaft- cedar, spruce, fir.... whatever. If a wooden arrow killed it, we want to see it!!


----------



## SELFBOW

Does river cane count as wood?


----------



## sawtooth

yeah, I don't see why not.... is it wood or grass? I don't know. we'll call it wood for now.


----------



## jerry russell

HA! I will get this party started with some retro wood arrow kills of mine from between 10 and 20 year ago (except for the last one).. No wise cracks are needed about how young I was in some of these photos, lol.  I shot wood for about 15 years solid and then started switching back and forth when the mood struck me. I still shoot them some every year. Wood is good. Love them things.

Yes that is me NOT shooting a Black Widow in that first photo. I wanted to say that I had taken a deer with every kind of bow and this unlucky 11 point ran into one of my arrows 20 years ago. I can't hit a house with one of those bent sticks...


----------



## robert carter




----------



## longbowdave1

This was the first Trad deer taken when I returned to Trad Archery. It was harvested with one of the first 66 inch, 60 lb, Hickory Board bows that I made, a 3Rivers Hunter Arrow, and a 2 blade Zwicky Eskimo. I forgot about the sweeeeet beard I was sporting! LOL. Took me till the second season to break the ice, I had plenty of opportunities, but little confidence.


----------



## Mudfeather




----------



## Mudfeather




----------



## Mudfeather




----------



## Mudfeather




----------



## Mudfeather




----------



## SELFBOW




----------



## Bowhunterga

From 2012 season:


----------



## sawtooth

my very first wood arrow kill. A chickasawhatchee pig. i think this was JAN of '07. The same year i met Big Jim, Al, Rapid fire. Also the same year i taught Chase how to shoot a trad bow.


----------



## sawtooth

a few more


----------



## sawtooth

couple more


----------



## Mr. Longbeard

Awesome!!! I love seeing those pics... I'm new to this and hope to harvest a tenth of the game with trad gear that you guys shoot...


----------



## Jasper

My first deer with a bow, 1971..........dang, was that really 42 years ago?!


----------



## robert carter

Outstanding pics . I love that pic Jasper as well as the first pic of Jerry with the color in his arrows and the straight end longbow. Good stuff.RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin

A miss sow at Horse Creek WMA in 2009. Shot a little high. 3/8 dowel from Lowe's. mike


----------



## Flaustin1

*Only one i can add*

Stopped shooting wood a few years back


----------



## jerry russell

Love this thread and all the old camo. Here are a couple more from 10-13 years ago. I was going through a bit of a caribou addiction at the time. 

As you can see from my quiver, I had arrows from several batches on most all hunts. Those were Kustom King plastic-coated/ tapered shafts. They were the most consistent wood arrows from batch to batch that I have ever shot.

Man this is got me wanting another batch of woodies.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Here's a few. I've killed a few deer and pigs, but no pictures or they're 35 mm pictures so not on my computer. I need to scan them. Boy what digital cameras did for taking pictures and sharing them right away. That last picture is a full 3/8s dowel with just the ends tapper unlike my first picture of the miss pig. That arrow was sanded down till it flew right out in the yard with a broadhead on it and then painted.mike


----------



## chenryiv

Looking at all these posts are getting me excited about hunting with some Sherwood shafts (Douglas Fir) that I've made up.  They're flying great with my 135gr and 165g Simmons Sharks. Can't wait to sling'em on September 14th.


----------



## Jasper

Great pics Jerry........you've been on some awesome adventures..........congrats!


----------



## sawtooth

Back up......this needs updating---


----------



## Barry Duggan

I killed a wood arrow one time, but didn't get a pic.


----------



## chenryiv

I had by best year hunting last year & all with wood shafts. I'm sitting in a blind now, hoping to get a thunder chicken with one.


----------



## sawtooth

from 2013 season


----------



## sawtooth

opening day, 2013


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

my only one is in my avatar


----------



## ddauler

Wood Bow and Arrows


----------



## ddauler




----------



## ddauler




----------



## sawtooth

pig #1 for 2014
130+/- Sow
Big Jim Buffalo 50#
Douglas fir arrow-- magnus II head.


----------



## Eaglearcher89

Pretty good shot of the arrows at least.  He was coiled up and hunting along a path to my sister-in-laws, prob. waiting for her Yorkie. Yeah, I hit him with the first shot. At 6 yards, I doubt I would have stuck around for another shot had I missed.  Cooked him up Buffalo-wing style, as it was a Big Jim Buffalo bow that I was using.


----------



## sawtooth

pig #2 for 2014
 Douglas fir from Surewood.....


----------



## sawtooth

#3 for 2014
Big Jim Buffalo
Wapiti cedar shaft
Magnus II 125gr.


----------



## SELFBOW

Cedar shaft arrows made by Sawtooth.



Some rivercane rabbits w antler tipped blunt



Selfbow, rivercane, stone point


----------



## sawtooth

#4 for 2014
Toelke Chinook 51@28
Douglas fir that I made
magnus II 125gr.


----------



## sawtooth

2014 opening day buck
51@28 Toelke Chinook
Fir arrow
Woodsman head


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys

*First Trad kill*

Douglas Fir-homemade


----------



## sawtooth

1st doe for 2014- taken from the ground
 fir arrow that i made
Toelke Chinook
bear razorhead.


----------



## SELFBOW

Osage Selfbow
Sawtooth Special 
Bear razorhead


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys

Douglas Fir-homemade (myself) 
Zwickey Eskimo 125 up front


----------



## SELFBOW

Osage selfbow
Bear razorhead
Sawtooth snake charmer
"Mikey"


----------



## BBowman

DM/wolfskin, that's a pretty Boykin you got there. BTW, that's some good shooting.


----------



## 2wheelfoster

First traditional kill. 53# Big Jim Buffalo Bow with a cedar arrow topped off with a 150 gr. ace two blade.


----------



## chenryiv

Oct 2014
66" Northern Mist Sheldon 
57# @ 25"
Surewood Douglas Fir Shaft (4 fletch)
70-75# w/145gr Grizzly Broadhead

12yd quartering away, 30yd recovery.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys

45# Martin Hunter 
Surewood fir homemade (yours truly)
Zwickey Eskimo 125 up front


----------



## Allen Oliver

*Yote 2014*

Douglas Fir 45/50 that I made tipped with a 120 Grain Grizzly head. 12 yard shot,25 yard recovery. Coastal Bend Longbow 60/45


----------



## Allen Oliver

*HC Doe*

Douglas Fir 50/55 with 125 Grain woodsman. 6 yard shot 60 yard recovery. Coastal Bend Longbow 60 inch 45 at 28.


----------



## Allen Oliver

*HC Spike*

Douglas Fir 45/50 with 120 Grain Grizzly. 5 yard shot 50 yard recovery. Coastal Bend Longbow 60 inch 45 at 28.


----------



## chenryiv

November 21,2014
64" Howard Hill "Wesley Special"
55# @ 25"
Surewood Douglas Fir Shaft (4 fletch)
70-75# w/145gr Grizzly Broadhead

15 quartering away, 100 recovery.


----------



## oldfella1962

chenryiv said:


> November 21,2014
> 64" Howard Hill "Wesley Special"
> 55# @ 25"
> Surewood Douglas Fir Shaft (4 fletch)
> 70-75# w/145gr Grizzly Broadhead
> 
> 15 quartering away, 100 recovery.



Those Hill bows are sweet! I never shot one myself.
I never see them on e-bay used like I see other traditional bows. I guess nobody ever wants to get rid of them!


----------



## sawtooth

Hog #1 for 2015
Toelke Chinook
Fir arrow
125 Wensel Woodsman, Old Bear Razorhead with an assist.


----------



## Todd Cook

Longbow of my own making, 58# at 29". 65/70 douglas fir Sawtooth Special. 160 grn. Magnus 1. File sharpened.


----------



## sawtooth

Lee Co. Turkey
3-21-15
Martin X-200 recurve
Douglas fir arrow
Zwickey Eskimo


----------



## chenryiv

March 26, 2015
54" Black Widow PSR 57# @ 28"
Surewood Douglas Fir Shaft
Grizzly Instinct Broadhead


----------



## sawtooth

Pig #5 for 2015. Big Jim Buffalo 50@28. Fir arrow, 125gr Magnus


----------



## sawtooth

Big Jim Buffalo longbow
homemade tapered cedar
Magnus II 125 gr.


----------



## sawtooth

Pig #8 for 2015
Big Jim buffalo longbow
Douglas fir arrow
Grizzly 130 gr. single bevel


----------



## sawtooth

I put the wood to another one Opening day of the 2015 Deer season- 
Big Jim buffalo longbow 50@28
Surewood douglas fir arrow
magnus II 125gr


----------



## sawtooth

And another one.... arrowed only an hour or so after that one above... same equipment.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys

*First doe for 2015*

Big Jim longbow 
Douglas Fir arrow
Woodman 3 blade up front


----------



## sawtooth

Tapered cedar from Wapiti
MArtin x-200 recurve


----------



## chenryiv

JD Berry "Vixen"
Surewood Shaft
Grizzly Broadhead


----------



## sawtooth

deer # 4 for 2015
Martin X-200 recurve
Tapered cedar from Wapiti
Magnus II 125gr.


----------



## sawtooth

deer #5 for 2015
Martin X200 recurve
Wapiti cedar shafts-turned into arrows by me
Magnus II 125gr.


----------



## chenryiv

September 22, 2015
64" JD Berry " Vixen" 54# @ 25"
Surewood Douglas Fir Shaft
Grizzly Broadhead


----------



## chenryiv

September 27,2015
64" JD Berry "Morningstar" 54# @ 25"
Surewood Douglas Fir Shaft
Grizzly Broadhead


----------



## Vance Henry

I'm glad I finally get to join this club.   Martin X200 with a sitka spruce shaft and 190 grain Tuffhead.


----------



## Todd Cook

Forgot to post the other day. Homemade fir shaft, tied on turkey feathers, Magnus 1


----------



## chenryiv

Oct 2, 3015
62" Northern Mist "Whisper"
Surewood Shaft
Grizzly Broadhead
Lucky Red Bandana


----------



## sawtooth

Deer #6 for 2015
Martin X-200 recurve
Homemade cedar arrow
Magnus II 125gr.


----------



## Eaglearcher89

Finally! First busytail.  And at 30 yards even!  





Been harassing them varmints for 2 years w/o a kill.


----------



## sawtooth

little missouri doe. 
Big Jim buffalo longbow
Surewood douglas fir
Zwickey delta


----------



## Vance Henry

Wisconsin 10pt.
Sitka Spruce 
Grizzly head


----------



## sawtooth

big jim buffalo 
cedar from Wapiti
Wensel woodsman


----------



## chenryiv

JD Berry "Vixen"
Surewood Shaft
Glue-on Badger Broadhead


----------



## Allen Oliver

*#1 2015 Spike*

Spike. 

Coastal Bend Longbow 45 & 28
Douglas Fir arrow I made 50/55 spine
125 Grain Woodsman


----------



## Allen Oliver

*#2 2015*

Surewood 50/55 spine with 125 Grain Woodsman 
Samick Nighthawk Recurve
45@28


----------



## chenryiv

Howard Hill  "Half-Breed"
64" 60# @ 28"
60-65 Surewood Shaft w/Grizzly BH


----------



## sawtooth

I  don't know how I forgot to post this one. Toelke Chinook 51@28
Douglas fir arrow
MAgnus II 125gr, I think


----------



## chenryiv

1/30/16 - Extended Season
66" Howard Hill "Cheetah" 54@26"
Surewood Douglas Fir #45-40 
160gr Ace Standard


----------



## sawtooth

Pig number one for 2016
Martin X200 recurve
douglas fir arrow
Grizzly 155gr. Single bevel


----------



## sawtooth

Pig #2 for 2016
Big Jim Buffalo 50@28
Douglas fir arrow
Zwickey Delta


----------



## chenryiv

March 26, 2016
Turkey #1 
62" Northern Mist Whisper" 59# @ 28"
Surewood Shaft w/ 160gr Snuffer


----------



## sawtooth

Pig #3 for 2016
Big Jim Buffalo
Douglas fir arrow
Zwickey Delta


----------



## sawtooth

Pig #4 for 2016
Martin X-200 recurve
Surewood douglas fir
Magnus II 125


----------



## SELFBOW

Sawtooth special w a Zwicky.


----------



## sawtooth

Terrible picture, I'm sorry. I should've taken my time. 
Big Jim Buffalo longbow 50#@28"
Surewood Douglas fir made by me
Wensel Woodsman sailed right through.......


----------



## blood on the ground

chenryiv said:


> March 26, 2016
> Turkey #1
> 62" Northern Mist Whisper" 59# @ 28"
> Surewood Shaft w/ 160gr Snuffer



What is the can like object on the side of your bow? congrats on the bird also!


----------



## Lady Frost

Exciting thread!  I hope I can get in the woods next month!


----------



## chenryiv

blood on the ground said:


> What is the can like object on the side of your bow? congrats on the bird also!



Chad Orde String Tracker


----------



## chenryiv

September 10, 2016
64" JD Berry " Vixen" 54# @ 25"
Surewood Douglas Fir Shaft
Grizzly Broadhead


----------



## sawtooth

A little piggy
50# Big Jim Buffalo
Douglas fir arrow
Wensel woodsman broadhead


----------



## sawtooth

Deer #1 for 2016-17
50# big Jim Buffalo longbow
Douglas fir arrow
Magnus II 125gr.


----------



## sawtooth

Deer #2 for 2016
Big Jim buffalo longbow
Douglas fir arrow
Wensel woodsman head


----------



## sawtooth

deer #3 for 2016
Big Jim buffalo Longbow
Douglas fir arrow
Wensel woodsman head.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys

Big Jim Custom Longbow 
Homemade Douglas Fir arrows 
Fred bear razorhead broadheads


----------



## sawtooth

That post above this one is just awesome. That's a fine buck and a very deserving gentleman holding him.
Here's my 5th deer for 2016.....
Little doe
Big Jim buffalo longbow
Wensel head
douglas fir arrow


----------



## chenryiv

11/23/16
64" JD Berry " Morningstar" 50#@ 26"
Surewood Shaft w/Grizzly Broadheads


----------



## sawtooth

six point
Big Jim Buffalo longbow
Douglas fir arrow
Wensel woodsman head


----------



## sawtooth

deer #7 for 2016
Big Jim Buffalo
Cedar arrow
Grizzly SB head


----------



## Allen Oliver

*Little Late*

Here are two from this past season. Both taken at our October Hunt. Coastal Bend Longbow , Surewood 50/55 with 125 Grain Woodsmans on the end.


----------



## sawtooth

TEXAS pig!!!! I went there and spent 2k to shoot something that I have in the backyard. But I had an awesome time!! it was a javalina hunt, but they didn't cooperate. 

Martin X200 recurve
Douglas fir arrow
Zwickey Delta broadhead/ pig #2 for 2017


----------



## chenryiv

5/2/17
62" JD Berry "Northstar" 51# @ 25"
Surewood Douglas fir shaft w/ woodscrew adapter 
Magnus Bullhead
Total wt. 660gr.

11" Beard
1 1/4" Spurs


----------



## Clipper

Congratulations on a fine kill.  Glad to see someone killed a turkey this spring.  We would love to hear the story.


----------



## gurn

Nice job boys. I'm impressed!


----------



## chenryiv

Sept 9, 2017
64" JD Berry "Vixen", Surewood Douglas Fir Shaft, Ace Standard Broadhead


----------



## chenryiv

Oct 7, 2017
64" JD Berry "Morningstar", Surewood Shaft & Grizzly BH


----------



## sawtooth

10-14-17   Doe #2  Martin X-200, Surewood douglas fir, 160 gr. Ace Standard.


----------



## sawtooth

Martin X-200
Surewood fir arrow
160 grain Ace Standard


----------



## Bowhunterga

10/22/17
"Superceder" Poplar shaft
150 grain Magnus Classic Single Bevel w/ 150 grain woodyweight


----------



## sawtooth

Nov-4-17
MArtin X-200 recurve 50#
footed douglas fir arrow
Magnus II 125gr.
I don't know what's up with these sideways pictures! sorry.


----------



## Allen Oliver

*11-4-17 Deer #1*

Small one but good eating!
Coastal Bend Longbow
125 Grain Woodsman
50/55 Surewood Shaft


----------



## Allen Oliver

*Deer #2 2017*

135 Lb  Doe
Coastal Bend Longbow
155 Grain Grizzly
50/55 Surewood shaft


----------



## savannahsdad

I have always shot aluminum or carbon. I want to try some wood, can some of you more experienced guys give me some good sources for woodies.


----------



## chenryiv

Jan 9, 2018
64" JD Berry "Morningstar", Surewood Shaft & Magnus I BH


----------



## chenryiv

savannahsdad said:


> I have always shot aluminum or carbon. I want to try some wood, can some of you more experienced guys give me some good sources for woodies.


PM Sent


----------



## sawtooth

April 28th, 2018
Small boar
Martin X-200, 45#
Wapiti tapered cedar, 
Zwickey Eskimo


----------



## sawtooth

wonderful.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

230# black bear with Jerry Russell outdoor guides, Quebec, Canada.
Osage selfbow,50@28"
Cedar shafts, ace standard 125 grain broadheads


----------



## chenryiv

09/08/2018
64" JD Berry "Valor" 54# @ 26"
Surewood Shaft w/Grizzly Broadheads



https://imgur.com/CmcywXa


----------



## Clipper

That is a real fine buck.  Congratulations.  Looks like you did your homework.


----------



## Allen Oliver

charlie 2 arrow said:


> 230# black bear with Jerry Russell outdoor guides, Quebec, Canada.
> Osage selfbow,50@28"
> Cedar shafts, ace standard 125 grain broadheadsView attachment 934112


Best bear meat I have ever ate!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

Columbia county doe Osage selfbow surewood shaft Ace standard broadhead


----------



## Allen Oliver

3 from 2018 season


----------



## Allen Oliver

Allen Oliver said:


> 3 from 2018 season


Can't get last one loaded. Need to resize.


----------



## sawtooth

Opening day 2019 (yesterday).
Martin x200 bow 50#
Douglas fir arrow
Magnus 125gr.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

Columbia county button Buck.
Osage bow surewood shaft
Simmons tiger shark


----------



## chenryiv

Post rotator cuff surgery doe - 10/11/19
Big Jim Thunderchild 46#
Surewood Shaft tipped with 125gr Ace Standard BH


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

chenryiv said:


> Post rotator cuff surgery doe - 10/11/19
> Big Jim Thunderchild 46#
> Surewood Shaft tipped with 125gr Ace Standard BH
> View attachment 986480


Nice one ! Congratulation's !


----------



## longbowdave1

chenryiv said:


> Post rotator cuff surgery doe - 10/11/19
> Big Jim Thunderchild 46#
> Surewood Shaft tipped with 125gr Ace Standard BH
> View attachment 986480


Good to see you're back in the Game! Hope you have 100 percent recovery from the surgery.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

chenryiv said:


> Post rotator cuff surgery doe - 10/11/19
> Big Jim Thunderchild 46#
> Surewood Shaft tipped with 125gr Ace Standard BH
> View attachment 986480


Glad to see you back at it Chris, congratulations on the doe, and your recovery from surgery!


----------



## Barebowyer

chenryiv said:


> Post rotator cuff surgery doe - 10/11/19
> Big Jim Thunderchild 46#
> Surewood Shaft tipped with 125gr Ace Standard BH
> View attachment 986480


Good to see you back.  I'm still out from my surgery on Jul 3, 2019.  Congrats on the nice doe


----------



## Wickedhollow73

Bear K4 56#
Surewood Shaft tip with 125 Bear broadhead


----------



## chenryiv

April 2,2020
60” JD Berry Taipan II Longbow 50# @ 26”
Surewood Shaft W/Simmons Interceptor


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

Fantastic!


----------



## Wickedhollow73

Congratulations! Who says turkey hunting is a shotgun sport .


----------



## sawtooth

I shot this boar last Wednesday as he snoozed in the mud.  Big Jim buffalo longbow, hickory arrow, zwickey delta head.
it's been a while since I posted anything here---good to be back.


----------



## trad bow

Good deal Denny. Looks hot.


----------



## Allen Oliver

sawtooth said:


> I shot this boar last Wednesday as he snoozed in the mud.  Big Jim buffalo longbow, hickory arrow, zwickey delta head.
> it's been a while since I posted anything here---good to be back.


Good one D!!


----------



## hambone76

Congratulations Dendy! 
That’s one less piney-woods rooter!


----------



## bowhunterdavid

You can work on them pigs, Congrats Dendy.


----------



## sawtooth

I missed a couple on here.....I'll get caught up. 

first one is a pig I shot at our Southern zone hunt back in January. .. a little boar.  

martin X200 recurve, surewood fir arrow, Magnus II head. 

Pig #2 is a boar I shot a little closer to home back in Feb....
Same bow, same kind of arrow, same kind of head...


----------



## sawtooth

Here’s a bear I killed in Quebec a couple years ago.  

Big Jim Buffalo longbow.  
Surewood Douglas fir arrow. 
Magnus II, 125gr.


----------



## sawtooth

Small doe.  
Big jim buffalo
Ramin arrow
Bear razorhead.


----------



## sawtooth

9/28/20
Martin X200
Cedar arrow
Old bear razorhead


----------



## sawtooth

Big Jim Buffalo
Cedar arrow
Bear razorhead


----------



## splatek

Are there any good resources out there for using wood arrows that someone would be willing to share with me? 
Not sure I am ready to take that dive yet, but sure does seem like something fun to do when I am not in the woods hunting and in the off season...


----------



## sawtooth

Doe.  From the ground. 
Big jim buffalo longbow
Cedar arrow
Bear razorhead


----------



## sawtooth

Another slick. From the ground. Waldrop pacseat and guillie suit. It almost ain’t fair... I doubt I’ll ever climb any more trees.  
Big jim buffalo longbow
Cedar arrow 
Wensel woodsman.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Man your wearing em out ! Great job bud ! Congratulations.


----------



## splatek

If anyone ever had any doubt about wood arrows being able to knock down game, you are putting that to rest!


----------



## Stephen Dendy

10/20/20
Setup on a dropping white oak next to bedding on a local wma. 7 yard shot and 15 yard recovery. 1st wood arrow kill and first longbow kill on public land.

Northern Mist Classic
Surewood Shafts
Ace Standard Broadhead


----------



## sawtooth

Eight point from the ground
Martin X200 recurve
Cedar arrow
Zwickey Delta


----------



## Allen Oliver

12-1-2020
9 Yard Shot
125 Grain Woodsman
60/65 Spine Surewood Shaft
Coastal Bend Long Bow


----------



## sawtooth

Doe. Shot from the ground at about 7 yards. 
Martin X200 recurve
Douglas fir arrow
Zwickey Eskimo


----------



## sawtooth

Yesterday,,,, decent little pig. 
Martin X200
Douglas fir arrow
Zwickey Eskimo.


----------



## mar0311

Nice!  Zwickey Eskimo are the best!!


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Congrats Man, I bet he didn't go far.


----------



## Son

I used forgewood arrows in the 1960's. Bet not many know what they are.
In this photo of kill arrows, the one on the floor is a forgewood arrow. Heavy they were.


----------



## devolve

Son said:


> I used forgewood arrows in the 1960's. Bet not many know what they are.
> In this photo of kill arrows, the one on the floor is a forgewood arrow. Heavy they were.


They are still made in Alaska.


----------



## sawtooth

Opening day 2021-
Martin x200
Douglas fir arrow
Zwickey Eskimo.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

sawtooth said:


> yeah, I don't see why not.... is it wood or grass? I don't know. we'll call it wood for now.


grass


----------



## chenryiv

09/19/2021
JD Berry Heritage 49#@26”
Surewood Shaft, 175gr Woody Weight W/100gr Badger Broadhead


----------



## mar0311

Love those JD Berry Bows..Congrats


----------



## chenryiv

9/24/21
JD Berry Heritage 49”@26”
Surewood Shaft w/woody weight & Badger Broadhead


----------



## chenryiv

9/29/21
JD Berry Heritage 49# @ 26”
Surewood Shaft w/woody weight & VPA 3-blade Broadhead


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Man your having a great year ! Them's some fine deer, congratulations


----------



## mar0311

Outstanding! Conrats


----------



## chenryiv

12/27/21
Big Jim “ Bighorn” 52# @ 26”
Surewood Shafts w/Woody Weight and Simmons Interceptor (780gr).


----------



## sawtooth

Opening day, 2022.  
8 pt.  
Martin x200 recurve
Surewood Douglas fir 
Magnus II


----------



## trad bow

Nice deer Dendy


----------



## chenryiv

9/16/2022
Todd Cook made Osage Selfbow
Surewood Douglas Fir self nock
Woody Weight/Simmons Interceptor


----------



## trad bow

Very nice deer and a beautiful bow that Todd made for you.


----------



## sawtooth

Doe.  
Martin X200 recurve
Cedar arrow that I made 
Magnus II broadhead.


----------



## sawtooth

Yesterday afternoon.  Felt like July.  Three girls showed up. This one got it.
Martin X200 recurve
Douglas fir arrow
Zwickey eskimo


----------



## chenryiv

11/21/2022 - Another Selfbow harvest. This time with a  66” John Strunk Osage “Spirit” 52# @ 26”,  self nock Surewood Shaft & VPA 3 blade


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Congratulations man….that’s a nice deer and a good looking bow.


----------



## trad bow

Awesome deer. Really like that bow.


----------



## fountain

It’s been a while for me, but I’ll add some


----------



## Rod in SC

chenryiv said:


> 11/21/2022 - Another Selfbow harvest. This time with a  66” John Strunk Osage “Spirit” 52# @ 26”,  self nock Surewood Shaft & VPA 3 bladeView attachment 1192142


Who makes the one arrow quiver?


----------



## chenryiv

Rod in SC said:


> Who makes the one arrow quiver?


That was an old one from Kanati Quiver By Anneewakee Archery. I’m not sure if he still making them.


----------



## chenryiv

chenryiv said:


> That was an old one from Kanati Quiver By Anneewakee Archery. I’m not sure if he still making them.





Rod in SC said:


> Who makes the one arrow quiver?


John Dill - (252) 227-2114


----------

